# للبيع روف كامل على شارع التسعين بالتجمع الخامس



## اسلام محمد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 112125
للبيع روف مميز 200متر + تراس 200متر عبارة عن ... 
(3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن + 2حمام +مطبخ امريكى + حمام للتراس)
•	التشطيب (سوبر لوكس) + 3 تكيفــات
المطلــوب / مليــون و100 الف جنيــه
للاتصــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع روف كامل على شارع التسعين بالتجمع الخامس*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

